# Ben's Jungle wall covering...



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone used this stuff?

I put his description through babelfish and it says it contains seeds etc so will turn green adn grow things- but not sure what its like to use, and how much 10L will cover?!

Ben's Jungle Online-Shop ... =3140&cp=8

QUOTE:

Rainforest Background (RFB) is suitable for the back - and) sidewall design of rainforest terrarium (Dendrobatenterrarien. It consists of a natural glue and peat. It is a mass modeling capabilities which is simply pressed to the rear and side wall (glass) in a terrarium. The crowd was really dry for several days and can then be sprayed. After a few weeks, the mass is green, because there are seeds in peat moss and plants that will germinate. Like xaxim. Detailed instructions can be found in this video:
Terrariengestaltung mit Rainforest-Background Video - Poisonfrogs - MyVideo ... Background


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds interesting... never heard of this but if anyone has with positive results id be willing to try


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Not used it personally, but read a lot about it and wanted to try it eventually.

You can see it here Froschterrarienbau and Rainforest Background - Regenwaldterrarien und Pfeilgiftfrösche aus Oldenburg

It sprouts ferns & moss quite quickly. 

10 L covers a tank 50x50x50cm with a nice thick layer.

It is pretty similar to the clay beno mix you guys use in the states.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Not used it myself either, but i've heard and read good things about this material.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Any ideas on how to get ahold of it? I'd rather not pay 93 euros for a small bag to be shipped to the US.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> It is pretty similar to the clay beno mix you guys use in the states.


It definitely does seem like that especially the way it cracks when it dries from the pics in the link posted, try just mixing lots of peat moss with a little bentonite, wetting it to get it to paste, then do the same thing with it, the peat moss should cause stuff to spontaneously grow in it


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

is that right? i'd never heard of that before... but yeah 93 euros seems a bit over the top


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

gillenws said:


> is that right? i'd never heard of that before... but yeah 93 euros seems a bit over the top


Shipping rates internationally suck, especially when mailing heavy items or weird shaped ones.

I once mailed some Christmas cards to the USA and had to pay 47 euros ( because they were odd shaped) for 8 cards, yes 8!!!!!. I wanted to choke my husband for actually mailing them when he came home and told me the total.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

that's unfortunate... will peat moss really sprout its own plants straight from it under moisture and light?


----------

